# Banned from the forum



## Johnnygm7lsi (Aug 5, 2016)

Has anyone ever been banned from the WC forum for rudeness.


----------



## QFour (Aug 5, 2016)

You could try calling Phil a few choice names and let us know what happens .. :idea:


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 5, 2016)

I haven't but why the **** are you asking?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 5, 2016)

Been there had the ticket, t/shirt.:hammer::hammer::scared::rulez:


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 5, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Has anyone ever been banned from the WC forum for rudeness.



We are all far to sweet and polite for that though we do have a naughty step
:raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 5, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> we do have a naughty step
> :raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


Carol hasn't, she would drive off and leave it behind or run over it


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Aug 5, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> I haven't but why the **** are you asking?




LOL, Just wondering how rude I can be before being booted


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 5, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> LOL, Just wondering how rude I can be before being booted



Hmm. It's not really some kind of contest...


----------



## Martin P (Aug 5, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> LOL, Just wondering how rude I can be before being booted



you would have to be a right ****


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 5, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> LOL, Just wondering how rude I can be before being booted



There is a line in the sand you can kick it you can stand on it but if you jump over it You will incur the wrath of big Phil .


----------



## carol (Aug 5, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> Carol hasn't, she would drive off and leave it behind or run over it



Haha! had to throw that one! I'm now looking for a safe proof way of reminding myself to bring the bloody thing in before I reverse over it! Anyway Tezza, shouldn't you be packing?


----------



## Ed on Toast (Aug 5, 2016)

I think the forum, it seems has a general rule of thumb, that is we all (most) meet up from time to time, so what is said on the forum has to be appropriate for a future face to face. 

Loads and loads of banter but it seems self policed by the nature of the members it attracts. Of course there maybe the odd exception  

For that eventuality the perpetrator, I am guessing, will receive a Phil-a-Gram

  :rulez:


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Aug 5, 2016)

Ed-E said:


> I think the forum, it seems has a general rule of thumb, that is we all (most) meet up from time to time, so what is said on the forum has to be appropriate for a future face to face.
> 
> Loads and loads of banter but it seems self policed by the nature of the members it attracts. Of course there maybe the odd exception
> 
> ...



Well Sed-Ed


----------



## maingate (Aug 5, 2016)

I think you may be referring to a reply I made to another member in the Off Topic section.

Where this member is concerned, I think he brings nothing to the forum but trouble and I would like to see the back of him. It takes all sorts and I just don't like his sort.


----------



## carol (Aug 5, 2016)

maingate said:


> I think you may be referring to a reply I made to another member in the Off Topic section.
> 
> Where this member is concerned, I think he brings nothing to the forum but trouble and I would like to see the back of him. It takes all sorts and I just don't like his sort.



Come on, he's not that bad!


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Aug 5, 2016)

maingate said:


> I think you may be referring to a reply I made to another member in the Off Topic section.
> 
> Where this member is concerned, I think he brings nothing to the forum but trouble and I would like to see the back of him. It takes all sorts and I just don't like his sort.



Not sure what post that was as I don`t usually bother with the Off topic threads, but, Agreed Bud, no room for it here.


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 5, 2016)

carol said:


> Anyway Tezza, shouldn't you be packing?


The van is packed, all jobs on it finished but I am not too good so we have booked for early hours Tuesday, Maggy will drive if I can't so we are going, return is 16th September because I have three appointments the following week and we are going to see Ken Dodd in Nottingham on the 18th


----------



## jeanette (Aug 6, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> The van is packed, all jobs on it finished but I am not too good so we have booked for early hours Tuesday, Maggy will drive if I can't so we are going, return is 16th September because I have three appointments the following week and we are going to see Ken Dodd in Nottingham on the 18th



Pleased your all packed and ready for the off tezza,but sorry to hear your not too well we seen Ken Dodd in Blackpool last year we were in well over the time for him to come off,and we really enjoyed him.take plenty of snacks that's all I can say!! People even took sandwiches!! So be warned haha


----------



## carol (Aug 6, 2016)

Wish my likey button was working!


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 6, 2016)

carol said:


> Wish my likey button was working!


I dare not say what I am thinking but if you need help View attachment 45195View attachment 45196


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 6, 2016)

jeanette said:


> we seen Ken Dodd in Blackpool last year we were in well over the time for him to come off,and we really enjoyed him.take plenty of snacks that's all I can say!! People even took sandwiches!! So be warned haha


We saw him in Birmingham a few years ago, he commented when he came on that we would be here a long time, absolutely hilarious for hours


----------



## jeanette (Aug 6, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> We saw him in Birmingham a few years ago, he commented when he came on that we would be here a long time, absolutely hilarious for hours



He did that when we seen him and he wasn't wrong about been there a long time, when we came out my sides were aching. Very funny funny even though he's getting on.


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 6, 2016)

It could be the last chance we get to see him for one reason or another so we would not miss it


----------



## jeanette (Aug 6, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> It could be the last chance we get to see him for one reason or another so we would not miss it


 ?? 

You won't be disappointed will you, the first chance we got to see him we had to say no as we would have been right up in the gods and sitting on a bench,which I can't do (for medical) so we were so dissapointed


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 6, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> The van is packed, all jobs on it finished but I am not too good so we have booked for early hours Tuesday, Maggy will drive if I can't so we are going, return is 16th September because I have three appointments the following week and we are going to see Ken Dodd in Nottingham on the 18th[/QUO
> 
> i know i am a little behind the times now and again and that my wife keeps telling me to keep taking the pills the doc prescribed for me ,but i thought ken dodd was dead .


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2016)

mandrake said:


> tezza33 said:
> 
> 
> > The van is packed, all jobs on it finished but I am not too good so we have booked for early hours Tuesday, Maggy will drive if I can't so we are going, return is 16th September because I have three appointments the following week and we are going to see Ken Dodd in Nottingham on the 18th[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 6, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> mandrake said:
> 
> 
> > If he is then his body is touring theatres in England right up to Dec spooky. lol
> ...


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 6, 2016)

padlock in the van so you have to unlkock it to get it out then put pad lock on steering wheel  just need small padlock and smal length of chain through the step it make it uncomfortable to use or fit electric step that goes in when you start engine or keep it in a large bag then put bag on steering wheel when you get it out


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 6, 2016)

st3v3 said:


> Hmm. It's not really some kind of contest...



I always thought it was. I thought it was just another of my failures.


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 6, 2016)

mandrake said:


> campervanannie said:
> 
> 
> > i could have sworn he was dead .   i get dafter and must get out more often
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 6, 2016)

mandrake said:


> campervanannie said:
> 
> 
> > tell you  i am off for a pill or two .* i could have sworn he was dead* .   i get dafter and must get out more often
> ...


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 6, 2016)

Edina said:


> mandrake said:
> 
> 
> > No - Ken Dodd's dad's dogs dead
> ...


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 6, 2016)

whats this got to do with carols step you thinking of employing him to put carols step away every time and to shout duck in the right place or would that be a fowl  and get me banned


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 6, 2016)

oldish hippy said:


> whats this got to do with carols step you thinking of employing him to put carols step away every time and to shout duck in the right place or would that be a fowl  and get me banned



That was a bit below the belt (or bridge) Hippy


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2016)

There was a caravan step that had been left in a parking space at Devil`s Bridge, Kirkby Lonsdale yesterday.


----------



## Admin (Aug 6, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Has anyone ever been banned from the WC forum for rudeness.



People have been banned for abusing other members, but generally being rude just gets you the wrath of the other members. We do have an ignore system that allows individual members to be virtually banned by a member.

I know we have have a couple of members who like to use words as weapons, this is normally when they are losing the argument and really I just pity them. It is like a child having tantrum and chucking their toys across the room.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 6, 2016)

Admin said:


> ................. It is like a child having tantrum and chucking their toys across the room.



Oh no it's not!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Oh no it's not!





And anyway   ........     my dad`s bigger than your dad         :mad2:


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Aug 6, 2016)

Admin said:


> People have been banned for abusing other members, but generally being rude just gets you the wrath of the other members. We do have an ignore system that allows individual members to be virtually banned by a member.
> 
> I know we have have a couple of members who like to use words as weapons, this is normally when they are losing the argument and really I just pity them. It is like a child having tantrum and chucking their toys across the room.



If another person replies with a quote you still see the ignored persons post.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2016)

Admin said:


> People have been banned for abusing other members, but generally being rude just gets you the wrath of the other members. We do have an ignore system that allows individual members to be virtually banned by a member.
> 
> I know we have have a couple of members who like to use words as weapons, this is normally when they are losing the argument and really I just pity them. It is like a child having tantrum and chucking their toys across the room.



Please can I have my teddy back now.


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 6, 2016)

no


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> If another person replies with a quote you still see the ignored persons post.



OK spill the beans who exactly are you planning on upsetting and then ignoring, it's me isn't it it's not fair I always get the blame.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2016)

Who said that


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2016)

Not me it was him.


----------



## Admin (Aug 6, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> If another person replies with a quote you still see the ignored persons post.



If you feel that a member has made a post that needs my attention, please use the report post button and I can then look into it.


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 6, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Please can I have my teddy back now.



Don't forget the dummy.:wacko:


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> Don't forget the dummy.:wacko:



You can't talk about admin like that you wicked girl.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Aug 6, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> LOL, Just wondering how rude I can be before being booted



Why would you want to be rude, if you're rude to someone, you have then got the added excitement of meeting them by chance at a meet:scared:

Phill


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2016)

time4t said:


> Why would you want to be rude, if you're rude to someone, you have then got the added excitement of meeting them by chance at a meet:scared:
> 
> Phill



Maybe he plans to be rude and never risk a meet.


----------



## harrow (Aug 6, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Been there had the ticket, t/shirt.:hammer::hammer::scared::rulez:



What I don't believe it :goodluck:


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Aug 6, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> LOL, Just wondering how rude I can be before being booted




That was tongue in cheek, joke.


----------



## rockape (Aug 6, 2016)

carol said:


> Come on, he's not that bad! &#55357;&#56836;


yes he is


----------



## andyjanet (Aug 6, 2016)

carol said:


> Haha! had to throw that one! I'm now looking for a safe proof way of reminding myself to bring the bloody thing in before I reverse over it! Anyway Tezza, shouldn't you be packing?



Get some of them platform shoes you don't need a step then


----------



## rockape (Aug 6, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Oh no it's not!


As I said on a previous post, Rob, your a trouble maker. Do you think they mean you?:lol-053:


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> That was tongue in cheek, joke.



See what happens when you stick your tongue in your cheek chances are it will get bitten.  
:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm feeling very unloved and unwanted, think I'll go and eat worms:sad:
seamus.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 6, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Please can I have my teddy back now.



Nooooo you CANT so there!!!!!! :baby::baby:


----------



## jeanette (Aug 6, 2016)

carol said:


> Come on, he's not that bad!



Mmmmm WHO???? Haha


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 6, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Please can I have my teddy back now.


Are you going to wear it when we meet again:heart:


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> Are you going to wear it when we meet again:heart:



Only the cream silk one.


----------



## n brown (Aug 6, 2016)

jeez-get a room !


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 6, 2016)

We prefer outdoors


----------



## n brown (Aug 6, 2016)

jeez- get a layby !


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 6, 2016)

the doggers are at it and we lose another poi


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 6, 2016)

harrow said:


> What I don't believe it :goodluck:



Iv been and had the electric shock treatment now so the doctor says im ok to go.:mad1::lol-049:


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 6, 2016)

your now a bright spark  are you trev ready to jump to it


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 6, 2016)

seamus said:


> I'm feeling very unloved and unwanted, think I'll go and eat worms:sad:
> seamus.



Dont worry your favorit ant lizzy will give you a big hug.


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Please can I have my teddy back now.


 no you have too many fluffy  things all ready .


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 7, 2016)

oldish hippy said:


> your now a bright spark  are you trev ready to jump to it



When i get my van painted ill be FLASH HARRY.:lol-053:


----------



## witzend (Apr 8, 2017)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Has anyone ever been banned from the WC forum for rudeness.



There was a northerner once wasn't there


----------



## Mul (Apr 8, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> There is a line in the sand you can kick it you can stand on it but if you jump over it You will incur the wrath of big Phil .



LoL, you missed ..." rub the line out and redraw yur own" as some folks oft try :scared:


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 8, 2017)

witzend said:


> There was a northerner once wasn't there



That's some time ago, I'd forgotten about him.


----------



## carol (Apr 8, 2017)

Talk about scratching old wounds!


----------



## r4dent (Apr 8, 2017)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Has anyone ever been banned from the WC forum for rudeness.



Don't know about that, but I'm sure that no one has been banned for being too nice to other people !

I think I might try it ... it will certainly confuse Phil if we all start being pleasant and polite.

May I be the first to wish every one a very happy Easter .


----------



## jeanette (Apr 8, 2017)

Aww and the same to you r4dent happy Easter &#55357;&#56368;


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 8, 2017)

Folks all have a nice easter,tomorrow im of to carrick boat jumble so make my fortune,then next w/end tayto park down south with the kits,its a big theme park so i will be on all the rides,the kids can watch.:lol-053:


----------



## witzend (Apr 8, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> That's some time ago, I'd forgotten about him.





carol said:


> Talk about scratching old wounds!



Wonder What happened to him


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 8, 2017)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> LOL, Just wondering how rude I can be before being booted


.
Answer is to not wear any ID at meets until you know who is there.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 8, 2017)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> LOL, Just wondering how rude I can be before being booted


Nah!  all that happens is that when forget all about it, THEY ,haven't and you get a smack at a meet, that you weren't expecting.
By the way it is reputed that  you might get get shot by some of the women, I cannot remember who but be careful what you say, they have very long memories.  Also the 'booted' you get might in the balls


----------



## witzend (Apr 9, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Folks all have a nice easter,tomorrow im of to carrick boat jumble so make my fortune,then next w/end tayto park down south with the kits,its a big theme park so i will be on all the rides,the kids can watch.:lol-053:



Hope you do well at boat jumble you'll need to have taking the family here Ticket Prices | Tayto Park - Theme Park & Zoo


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 9, 2017)

carol said:


> Talk about scratching old wounds!


I will scratch yours if you scratch mine:wacko:


----------



## carol (Apr 9, 2017)

Torchy said:


> I will scratch yours if you scratch mine:wacko:



Haha, back on form then!


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 10, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Been there had the ticket, t/shirt.:hammer::hammer::scared::rulez:



Trev  i am UTTERLY SHOCKED  that a man like you could be banned for bad behaviour....     that's a bloody scandal that is -  lets set up a petition  -   should Trev be banned again ? 

:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 10, 2017)

I would love to have contributed to this discussion.

But I have not been able read a single post , as you are all on my " Ignore " list.

I bet not one of you reads this , either..

So £@(^  off ,all of you ....

Except Phil, of course ... Or should I say...... coarse ?


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 10, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> I would love to have contributed to this discussion.
> 
> But I have not been able read a single post , as you are all on my " Ignore " list.
> 
> ...




Do you mean to say that when an "empty" post appears  with   "ignored user"  next to it  -   that you have never sneakily read that one post, just to see what they are up to ???? 

betcha have


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Apr 10, 2017)

Last year Phil banned me for a month, but he took pity on me and lifted the ban next day, I think I also got seven days in prison on here too, maybe that was on MHF
seamus.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 10, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> Don't forget the dummy.:wacko:



What about me.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 10, 2017)

seamus said:


> Last year Phil banned me for a month, but he took pity on me and lifted the ban next day, I think I also got seven days in prison on here too, maybe that was on MHF
> seamus.



Did you go on hunger strike seamus,i could have sneaked you some bangers and mash over the wall.:wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 10, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> What about me.



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## bonviveur (Aug 3, 2017)

Definition of rudeness please.

Is it rude to ask if any members hire out their motorhomes when not in use ?


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 3, 2017)

bonviveur said:


> Definition of rudeness please.
> 
> Is it rude to ask if any members hire out their motorhomes when not in use ?



No.


----------

